# Quickmode Stereo/Surround



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I like Quickmode, but notice that when turning it on, it reverts back to 2.0 stereo channels instead of surround 5.1. It would be nice if Quickmode processed all 5.1 channels so that surround sound is maintained when using Quickmode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can't be done. To create the QuickMode effect they need to decode the audio and adjust it's pitch. At that point they would need to reencode it to Dolby Digital 5.1 to maintain all 6 channels. To do that they would need an expensive 5.1 encoding license from Dolby. 

They might be able to put out a 6 channel PCM stream instead, but not all AV receivers support multichannel PCM.


----------

